# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Once and For All - The Belleville Outfit: Anyone worked it out?

## idiotninja

Hey all!  

I was listening to this the other day and realized that the main lick is pretty awesome and seeing as it's played on Violin (amongst other instruments) it should be a 1:1 conversion to Mandolin. Has anyone worked this one out yet? Google lead me no where on this question...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEw9yT9e_JE

----------

